# 240sx



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

i have a 1991 240sx and im kinda in a dich. . . . i have been drifting in the car and had more fun then i knew what to do with. . . and my freinds say that my car would be so tight if i did some sweet upgrades to it. . . the thing is i know that if i where to make this car a realy good drifting car. . i would get into a lot of trouble. . so now im wondering if it would be worth it to make it a show car. . . or even just a car that looks very nice and is a nice car to cruz in. . . i live in fremont california and dont know of to many place's to take it to, to have it worked on. . . so some help would be nice and greatly appriceated. . .


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

First off, it's your car and your decision. I'm in San Diego, so I face that same dilemma. I have the rare convertible, so I decided to restore mine. My advice is to first brush up on the laws in California. For example, it is not illegal to have a turbo on your car. If it was, then all those Volvos with the turbos on 'em wouldn't even be sold here in California. If a cop pulls you over and gives the reason that he "heard a turbo", then you can kindly inform him that it's not illegal. Things like that. Know your laws first, and then go for it if you want to. Just don't race in a residential neighborhood. Peace.


----------



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

*yea*

yea dude. . . . well, i think that ur very right. . . i dont know all the laws in cali so yea i do need to read up on em. . . . and i know bro. . trust me i learnd very quikly not to do that in resdin. . . .hahahaha. . . but i was wondering. . . dude. . . do u know of any body that i can talk to that will help me network out. . u know to meet other people that go to meets and stuf. . . cause i would realy like to join a club. . .


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Unless you have a certified carb# on your turbo it is illegal.
Volvos come from the factory with turbos. It's different when you bolt one on. In California you get a fat fix-it ticket or your car impounded for "illegal" upgrades like that. They pull you over just for having the wrong headlights in this state.
This state has the strictest emissions laws and you should become very familiar with them before you put anything on your car. If you take it in for smog and the smog tech see's anything that wasn't put there by the factory, and you don't have the carb# sticker posted for the part, you fail the visual portion of your smog test an you have to repair/replace it before you can pass(i.e. drive your car again).
Just so you know, there is not a smog legal turbo kit for the 240sx yet. Greddy has a kit for the 96-98 OBDII cars and is trying to get a carb# for it but it hasn't happened yet. Keep checking with them for updates.


----------



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

*thanx*

hey dudes. . . i just wanted to say thank u to every one for hlepn me with all these lame questions. . . i've had a hard time deciding on what to do and u guys have really helped me on all my decisions, and so far they they have all turned out for the best. . thanks again. . . . .


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

How old are you guys!?


----------



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

*uh*

im 19 years old. . . . . can i ask why u need to know. . . no disrespect


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Just wondering...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kato said:


> Just wondering...


Lol, people who have hit puberty don't "drift?" I think that's the gist.


----------



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Lol, people who have hit puberty don't "drift?" I think that's the gist.




HAHAHA very true. . . . so about a club . . . i would really like to join one. . . where do i go, who do i call and talk to. . . any info would really help

thanx


----------

